# The 14th Van Cliburn Piano Competition



## Nevohteeb (May 5, 2010)

I've been listening to the Cliburn competition, live streaming, from Fort Worth, Texas, the last few days, and several musicians, stand out. First, Beatrice Rana, from Italy. She played the Schumann, Piano Quintet, with the Brentano String Quartet, and did a spectacularly fine job of it. Then, she was announced as one of the 6 finalists. She played the Beethoven 3rd concerto, with Leonard Slatkin, conducting the Fort Worth Symphony. She gave a excellent performance of that work. Then, there Sean Chen, from the U.S. He gave a superb performance of the Beethoven, Sonata #29 in Bb+, which I thought was a gutsy move. That is one tough sonata, to play in recital, let alone competition. On Friday evening, the 8th of June, he will play the Rachmaninoff 3rd, I believe. I shall be watching. Anyone else, watching the competition? If so, tell us who your favourite musician/pianist is, and why. Any comments on their playing, will be interesting to hear.


----------

